# Substrate for a lighted planted low tech discus tank?



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm considering using only pool filter sand for my new discus cube because of suggestions of not using dark substrate/background to avoid darkening/peppering of discus. But I will want to put some crypts and probably at least one big sword plant in there. Should I consider red flourite?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are rising wouldn't that be enough so that sand would work?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I would avoid red flourite or any flourite for that matter. Red flourite is still considered dark if you're trying to avoid darkening/peppering of your discus. Also because the granules are still fairly large, it'll be more difficult to keep the substrate clean from uneaten food.

I've grown swords, crypts, red lotus in deep dish glass plates with Sera floradepot as the medium and covered the plate and all with a layer of sand. You can still shift the plates around if the sword isn't growing the way you want it too. Eventually you'll need to supplement with root tabs.

If this were my tank and if I were growing out juveniles and I want them to get big as humanly possible with multiple feeds and water changes , I'd go bare bottom first and then add substrate a year later. I didn't vote, I'd be voting for 3 of your 4 choices and no, you're not crazy.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

BBB - Bare bottom, baby !!! Not one spec of substrate in either of these tanks and they are SOOOO easy to keep clean. All plants are potted, glued, or tied.

29 gallon grow-out for Japura green discus:










41 gallon Osaka angel tank:










See Gary? You don't need substrate to have an overplanted tank  Can't wait to see what you do with your tank.....it's going to be AWESOME! And I'm sure Daniel is going to do up one sweet stand for you.

Shelley


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm...one vote for each. I think I will go BB in the beginning, but eventually I'll want substrate as I don't like the BB look....and I don't prefer the Marimo ball substrate Shelley. ;D

I don't plan on it being that heavily planted at all. I plan on having mostly wood/stones/slate as my theme so there will just be some slower growing low light plants in the tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tanks Shelley.

Gary, I am a huge fan of the look of white sand in my discus tank. Still easy to keep clean but just adds so much to the look. Starting BB is what I do as well. Grow them up a bit, then sand and some plants. Now hurry up and get the tank already!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, ok, I placed the order yesterday. Just waiting for confirmation.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oooooh nice



Embersmom said:


> BBB - Bare bottom, baby !!! Not one spec of substrate in either of these tanks and they are SOOOO easy to keep clean. All plants are potted, glued, or tied.
> 
> 29 gallon grow-out for Japura green discus:
> 
> ...


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> BBB - Bare bottom, baby !!! Not one spec of substrate in either of these tanks and they are SOOOO easy to keep clean. All plants are potted, glued, or tied.
> 
> 29 gallon grow-out for Japura green discus:


Shelley! Your Japura green discus either looks like moss balls or my eyes are going bad - I couldn't spot any.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Those are super nice looking bare bottom tanks. Never seen anyone do a Marimo carpet before haha.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gary ,

I was recently where you are in terms of choosing a substrate for my Discus setup and i decided to go with a few bags of 'Crystal River' sand by Carib Sea.Went with a few plants(mainly swords), put a few roots tabs by them and that was it.Love the product , easy to vaccum, looks very natural with my rocks and driftwood everywhere.I got a few bags from April , dont recall the price.Check it out at caribsea your aragonite source and more! , good luck with your project.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Luke. I'd rather not use aragonite though, as I'm planning to put plecos in the tank also, which will require more acidic and softer water, so would like an inert substrate. But I might mix some in for buffering though.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

hi there..he used instant aquarium sand that is cycled. it has fluid in it for instant cycling. whitish sand. i have a tiny tiny bit in my big tank now with my big blue discus. moved things around. do sand..very thin layer and add more later. you can siphon stuff off the top .


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Gray I'm going to use turface in my new 110 gallon tank. It's the same thing as Schultz aquatic soil but cheaper. You can get a 50 pound bag of turface from ever grow in Vancouver for just over $ 20 with taxes while i think it's for 10 lbs of aquatic soil is % 12 with taxes. here a couple of links . hope they help..

Any experience with Turface? - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community

Substrates for the Planted Aquarium


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave and April. I don't plan on needing anything cycled as I plan on using media from my 2028 to start my 2078 and also doing a bit of light planting. Fish load will be L134 plecos to begin with so it'll be light.

I'm familiar with Turface Pro which is used a lot by plantedtank.net guys, but it's dark and I'm concerned about the darkness part. So I'm leaning strongly to using some sort of sand.


----------

